# Newbury/Snelsmore farmhouse



## Alansworld (Mar 5, 2012)

This is not so much a report as a question - does anybody from Berkshire know anything about this place?

Just outside the boundary of Snelsmore Common, roughly on its Newbury side, is this not-so-old abandoned place, which I'm presuming was a farmhouse. It's unapproachable, due to good solid fences around most of its perimeter, or impenetrable undergrowth around the rest.

Any ideas anyone?



























Alan


----------



## GavinJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Sent you a pm Alan


----------



## mariejader (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Alan I came across this place a few years ago and tried with no luck to find out who owned it, would be interested to know more about the place, looking at your photos it does look like it has been cleared up as there was quite a few old cars in the grounds when I last visited


----------



## Alansworld (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Marie. I couldn't find anything out either. It's right on the edge of Snelsmore, just on the other side of the fence, and right by one of the holes on the golf course. As you see in pic 4, it has high wooden fences, which I peered the camera over, but looks in good nick, and it even looks like somebody has kept the undergrowth down inside the fences - apart from at the back. Those blue ropes looked newish, so I'm sure somebody still loves the old place!

If you should by any chance find anything out ...... !

A


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 27, 2012)

Alansworld said:


> This is not so much a report as a question



In which case, I'll take it out of Location Visit Reports.


----------

